

The Folly of Boostrap - stephencwan
http://stephenwan.net/blog/2013/04/14/the-folly-of-bootstrap

======
mvkel
Stephen should consider eating his own dog food before sitting down and typing
something like this out.

------
romainberger
"the only job that a web developer really has is thinking about design"
What???

~~~
seguer
Seems like another web-developer/-designer mixup :(

~~~
stephencwan
That would be a typo on my part. Fixed!

------
jeffehobbs
Boostrap: The Premiere FED Prototyping Framework for Ghosts

------
camus
"My issue is that these frameworks take most of the thought out of designing a
webpage..."

"my issue is that these frameworks X,Z take most of the thought out of
developping an application..."

Sounds stupid right ? well it is. Using boostrap doesnt transform anybody into
an ergonomist or a web designer. that's simple as that. But i prefer an non
designer using bootstrap than one coming up with an horrible layout of his
own. And again :

\+ Boostrap is TESTED on a WIDE range of browsers,phones so one doesnt have to
do it , exactly like jQuery. Doesnt mean one doesnt need to do tests , does
mean that one can assume his layout will work on most browsers and phone. That
alone makes boostrap worth it.

